# Water hardness for inverts ???



## Zombie Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

Do all snails need hard water to maintain healthy shells...?

I was looking into adding snails to my 12Gal Betta tank to help with algae control. I particulary liked the idea of Malaysian Trumpet Snails aerating the gravel or the fact that Zebra Nerite Snails only reproduce in brackish (no sense in trading algae problems for a snail problem). I shied away from the idea and put a pleco in there for now (temporarily untill he gets bigger or I find a replacement) because I read that snails need hard water.
I am using a 50/50 mix of RO water with tap water which brings my hardness (GH) to about 100 ppm. My water is also slightly acidic about 6.5 witch I also dont know if ok for snails.

In addition I was also wondering if hardness effects shrimp as well...??

My 12 Gal has 1 male betta, 5 harlequin rasboras (porkchops), 7 ghost shrimp, 1 pleco, and a small tuft of Java moss. Set up early Jan. 2012.


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a 40g tank with several small (Clown and Gold tiger) plecos, 2 Angels, a male betta, a few zebra danios and red phantom tetras. I also have MTS snails multiplying like there's no tomorrow. 

I just use water straight from the tap.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You would be fine just using plain old tap water.


----------



## Zombie Fish (Feb 13, 2012)

I Guess the other fish in my tank wont mind harder water... Tapwater here I recall as being 250ppm (14 dGH) +.
Do you guys use any water conditioners or treat the water when doing water changes?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I add Prime to my tap water.


----------

